# Dead Island im Test: Spannender Zombie-Kampf mit kleinen Spaßbremsen



## JuergenKrauss (5. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dead Island im Test: Spannender Zombie-Kampf mit kleinen Spaßbremsen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dead Island im Test: Spannender Zombie-Kampf mit kleinen Spaßbremsen


----------



## Cornholio04 (5. September 2011)

Interessieren tut mich der Titel ja schon seit Ankündigung. Ich hab nur das Gefühl man sollte wohl nicht mehr als 30 Euro dafür berappen und vor allem auf ein oder zwei Patches warten. 
Beides wird wohl Hand in Hand gehen, und ich werde es mir erst gegen Ende des Jahres zulegen.


----------



## immortal15 (5. September 2011)

kann man das spiel nun über steam aus DE aktivieren oder wirds doch nichts ? die einensa gen ja die anderen nein ....


----------



## Svatlas (5. September 2011)

Habs vorbestellt und muss sagen was ich gelesen und gesehen habe sind seine 40 Euro wert. Das es sich hier um eine riesige Open World handelt wird nicht erwähnt....und das das Questsystem sehr Abwechslungsreich ist bzw sein soll. Das sich die gesamte Insel im laufe der Zeit auch verändert wird auch nicht erwähnt zum Thema Technik... Und einen Test rauszubringen der auf eine 1 Stündigen Spielversion bezieht finde ich persönlich auch etwas vorschnell.

Wollte Spacemarines kaufen allerdings bekomme ich da nur 8-10 std Spielzeit und hier sind es wiederum 30-40 Std im Singelplayer ohne Multiplayer und dem 4 Mann Coop Modus.

Wartet doch einfach ab bis ein Game letzendlich draussen ist, das würden vielen dasKopfzerbrechen ersparen auch mir^^. Das das Spiel für Erwachsene ist sollte jedem klarsein und ich würde mich stark wundern wenn das nicht Indiziert wird. 

Bin kein grosser Fan von so splatter Games aber ein riesiger von Open World Games und da reizt es einen schon sehr allein mit 4 Leuten gemeinsam ein Spiel zuzocken im 
Coop. So schlecht kann die Technik ja nicht sein wenn die das hin bekommen....aber es scheint ja alles schlecht zusein was nicht glänzt. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen

P.S: @ Immortal15 Es gibt keine Probleme mit der Aktiverung! Wurde von Techland offziel bestätigt!


----------



## creebo (5. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Habs vorbestellt und muss sagen was ich gelesen und gesehen habe sind seine 40 Euro wert. Das es sich hier um eine riesige Open World handelt wird nicht erwähnt....und das das Questsystem sehr Abwechslungsreich ist bzw sein soll. Das sich die gesamte Insel im laufe der Zeit auch verändert wird auch nicht erwähnt zum Thema Technik... Und einen Test rauszubringen der auf eine 1 Stündigen Spielversion bezieht finde ich persönlich auch etwas vorschnell.
> 
> Wollte Spacemarines kaufen allerdings bekomme ich da nur 8-10 std Spielzeit und hier sind es wiederum 30-40 Std im Singelplayer ohne Multiplayer und dem 4 Mann Coop Modus.
> 
> ...


 
der titel des artikels ist durchaus verwirrend aber es handelt sich hierbei wohl eher um eine preview als um einen test, daher gibt es ja auch keine wertung (wird im letzten absatz recht ausführlich dargestellt).
die technik bezieht sich in der regel auf die grafischen aspekte des spiels und ob sich da nun eine textur oder ein gebäude im spielverlauf ändert ist ja egal wenn es in beiden stadien nicht gut aussieht, auch dein coop argument ist hinsichtlich der technik relativ belanglos, da es keine technische meisterleistung ist einen coop-modus zu implementieren(es wird schlichtweg heute kaum noch gemacht). und ja wenn im jahr 2011 grafik verwendet wird die vor jahren schon besser gesehen worden ist, so sollte dies im test/preview negativ angemerkt werden. es gibt halt eher mehr grafikhuren als menschen denen das vollkommen egal ist, ob man sich davon den spielspass verderben lassen sollte ist eine ganz andere geschichte. die sache mit der preview version..nun ja das hast du einfach recht sowas sollte man sich verkneifen.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. September 2011)

mensch mensch mensch
was soll ich von dem Titel halten!
erste screenshots damals, ich war verliebt... dann kam der trailer (HOLLA!) und dann das erste gameplay video (OHA!)  oO...
hier ließt man was gutes, da was schlechtes!
Ich glaube bei dem Spiel werde ich warten bis es im preis runtergeht....


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2011)

ich werde auch abwarten bis die ersten patches rauskommen etc.
interessieren tut mich das spiel eigentlich schon lange.
allein schon weils open world ist und lange spielzeit aufweist.
dazu noch das zombie-setting und coop?
klingt alles sehr geil.

ach ja. sei froh dass es einen coop modus gibt.
bei solchen spielen wünscht man sich einen coop modus und sie haben ihn wohl implentiert
was bei einem open world spiel kein zuckerschlecken ist.

ich wart noch erstmal ab


----------



## Svatlas (5. September 2011)

Auf den Test hier brauchste erstmal garnichts zugeben. Da es sich hier lediglich nur um eine 1 Std Testversion handelt. Heisst die haben eine Vollversion bekommen die sich nur 1 Std lang spielen lässt. Und manche haben geübt um schneller durch zukommen was es zu sehen gibt und andere weniger. 

Aber es ist wie mit jedem Spiel, hast du Lust drauf kaufste es eh ;o) Ich bin gespannt auf Freitag wenns in der Post liegt.

Und bei den meisten Previews kannste erkennen das das Spiel erst so richtig nach 20-30min in Fahrt kommt, da die ersten Minuten doch ziemlich Chaotisch sein sollen betreff des Kofferlooten etc etc. ab dann geht der Story Modus und Questmodus richtig los...und das abschl.....natürlich


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Auf den Test hier brauchste erstmal garnichts zugeben. Da es sich hier lediglich nur um eine 1 Std Testversion handelt. Heisst die haben eine Vollversion bekommen die sich nur 1 Std lang spielen lässt. Und manche haben geübt um schneller durch zukommen was es zu sehen gibt und andere weniger.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die PC Action hatte als einziges deutsches Magazin eine inhaltlich komplette und *zeitlich unbegrenzte* Testversion vorliegen. Diese haben wir in Ausgabe 09/11 als Grundlage für einen exklusiven Vorab-Test mit Wertungstendenz verwendet. Darauf basiert auch dieser Artikel.


----------



## Spytime (5. September 2011)

"– die Grafikmaschine mit der Bezeichnung Chrome 5 (auch bekannt aus Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood)"

NEIN!! CoJ BiB nur Chrome Engine 4!


----------



## JuergenKrauss (5. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Und einen Test rauszubringen der auf eine 1 Stündigen Spielversion bezieht finde ich persönlich auch etwas vorschnell.


 
Wo hast du diese Fehlinformation her? Der Test bezieht sich auf eine nur technisch noch nicht finale Fassung - eine zeitliche Begrenzung gab es nicht.


----------



## Svatlas (5. September 2011)

@PeterBathge Ok dann nimm ich das zurück 

Diese Aussage liess es halt vermuten das auch ihr diese Version habt:
"Unser Test basiert auf einer Vorabversion des Actionspiels"

Und die entsprechenden Inhalte halt. Trotzdem zähl ich diesen Test nicht da es keine finale Version ist und nur das zählt....oder die Überschriften überdenken^^


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (5. September 2011)

wer sacht das koffer und kisten und schränke nach nützlichem zu durchstöbern nervt hat nicht genug fallout 1,2 und 3 sowie 3 nv gespielt


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2011)

Spassbremse muss aber auch überall dabei sein.


----------



## Riesenhummel (5. September 2011)

Moment mal. Dead island ist ein action-rpg und man beschwert sich über die Rpg-elemente was die wertung nach Unten drückt?
Heist das wenn man einen shooter spielt und zu viel geschossen wird wird er auch schlechter bewertet?
Ich glaube herr krauß hat einen shooter erwartet und war enttäuscht das es ein Action-rpg ist. aber deswegen darf man das spiel doch nicht schlechter reden, nur weil es ein genre ist das man nicht erwartet hat...
Kein guter "test", leider...


----------



## NineEleven (5. September 2011)

Ich kann aus dem Meinungskasten jetzt nicht erkennen ob Herr Krauß das Spiel jetzt gut oder schlecht findet. Indizierung hin oder her, wenn er sich ein "gut" rausleiern läßt, sehe ich es mal im mittleren 80er Bereich und würde es mir kaufen...außerdem ist Left 4 Dead schon seit nem halben Jahr vom Rechner geflogen weils einfach langweilig ist. Aber auf Zombies abmetzeln hab ich Bock....Nicht, dass ich mich auf die nicht objektive Meinung eines einzelnen Stütze, aber einige Erfahrungen würd ich schon gerne einholen, bevor ich mir die Katze im Sack kaufe wie Brink...das war n Reinfall.


----------



## tommy1977 (5. September 2011)

@Svatlas: Dass das "dass" mit "ss" geschrieben wird und das "das" mit "s", wird hier auch nicht erwähnt. Das hätte dir aber spätestens auffallen müssen, nachdem du nach einem "das" nochmal ein "das" geschrieben hast und es eher "dass das" hätte lauten müssen. Aber macht nichts, deswegen wird man trotzdem einen Klasse höher versetzt.


----------



## Svatlas (5. September 2011)

@tommy1977 Respekt der nachhilffeechannell isst nuurr leidderrr wooanndersss )) Dannkee fuer den Crashhkurrsss !!!


----------



## Chazer (5. September 2011)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Moment mal. Dead island ist ein action-rpg und man beschwert sich über die Rpg-elemente was die wertung nach Unten drückt?
> Heist das wenn man einen shooter spielt und zu viel geschossen wird wird er auch schlechter bewertet?
> Ich glaube herr krauß hat einen shooter erwartet und war enttäuscht das es ein Action-rpg ist. aber deswegen darf man das spiel doch nicht schlechter reden, nur weil es ein genre ist das man nicht erwartet hat...
> Kein guter "test", leider...


 
Ich lese aus dem Fazit heraus, dass es unnötige RPG-Elemente gibt, bedeutet für mich also nicht dass alle RPG-Elemente im allgemeinen als negativ bewertet werden.


----------



## shooot3r (5. September 2011)

guck bei gamestar, die haben 85 prozent gegeben.

mfg


----------



## tommy1977 (5. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @tommy1977 Respekt der nachhilffeechannell isst nuurr leidderrr wooanndersss )) Dannkee fuer den Crashhkurrsss !!!



Tja, wenn ich die einfachsten Sachen nicht instiktiv richtig schreiben kann, würde ich auch so sarkastisch reagieren. Angriff ist eben doch die beste Verteidigung, gelle?


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. September 2011)

Ich bilde mir selber ein Urteil.Die Wertungen auch international sagen mir, das ich als Zombie Fan im allgemeinen doch das Risiko eines Kaufs eingehen werde.Bestellt isses ja schon lange.Und 37 Euro sind net zuviel.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. September 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Spassbremse muss aber auch überall dabei sein.


 

Und ich bin der Meinung das das ja wohl subjektiv ist.In JEDEM Spiel wird eine Spaßbremse enthalten sein.Definitiv auch für jeden einzelnen bei Battlefield 3 oder anderen Knallern.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. September 2011)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> wer sacht das koffer und kisten und schränke nach nützlichem zu durchstöbern nervt hat nicht genug fallout 1,2 und 3 sowie 3 nv gespielt


 
Sehe ich auch so.Gerade das macht mir Spaß solange es nicht übertrieben wird wie in Borderlands.Wo sich die Kisten immer wieder füllten auf geheimnis volle Art und Weise......


----------



## vogelpommes (5. September 2011)

Schlechter Test!!! Wie ist die Story? Sind die Charaktere halbwegs glaubwürdig oder flach? (Und JA, das ist mir auch oder gerade in so einem Spiel wichtig) Was ist mit dem in den Previews oft bemängelten nervenden Einzeilern bei jedem kritischen Schlag? Wie sind die Quests? Wie ist die Atmosphäre genau bzw wie abwechslungsreich, kommt echtes Survival-Horror-Feeling auf oder nur "Inselstimmung"?

Wahrscheinlich bin ich hier der einzige der sich nicht nur für die Grafikqualität und grundlegende Spielmechanik interessiert, für mich ist oben genanntes viel wichtiger, aber trotzdem: der Test ist einfach nur dahingerotzt


----------



## vogelpommes (5. September 2011)

Und finde nur ich dass eingeblendete XP-Anzeigen ein totaler Atmosphäre-KILLER ist? Kann man die abschalten?


----------



## Porsche2k (5. September 2011)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Und finde nur ich dass eingeblendete XP-Anzeigen ein totaler Atmosphäre-KILLER ist? Kann man die abschalten?


 
Finde ich ebenfalls schrecklich. Survival-Horror-Feeling wie in Left 4 Dead wird denke ich nicht aufkommen. Leider.


----------



## Bergischlaender (5. September 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Lokalisierung aus? Gibt es deutsche Sprachausgabe?


----------



## Reder (5. September 2011)

Ich finde nichts über die System Anforderungen. Kann jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## Chriss8185 (5. September 2011)

Systemvoraussetzungen

    Minimum:
        Betriebssystem: Windows XP
        Prozessor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
        Speicher: 1 GB RAM
        Grafik: ATI 2600XT 512 MB VRAM (GeForce 8600GT)
        DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
        Festplatte: 7 GB frei
        Andere Anforderungen: Tastatur, Maus 

    Empfohlen
        Betriebssystem: Windows 7
        Prozessor: Core2Duo 2.66 GHz
        Speicher: 4 GB RAM
        Grafik: GeForce 9600 (1 GB)
        DirectX®: DirectX 9.0C
        Festplatte: 7 GB frei
        Andere Anforderungen: Tastatur, Maus


----------



## Chriss8185 (5. September 2011)

@Bergischlaender  hier gibt nur deutschen unter text und mann kann es in deutschland aktivieren


----------



## Draikore (6. September 2011)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Finde ich ebenfalls schrecklich. Survival-Horror-Feeling wie in Left 4 Dead wird denke ich nicht aufkommen. Leider.


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Left4Dead kein Horror, hat nichts mit Horror zu tun.
Run&Survive mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## byaliar (6. September 2011)

L4D hatt nee gute musik hintergrund und passende momente mit musik und beleuchtung efffekten.aber rein vom gameplay her ist L4D überhaubt kein survival spiel sondern eher ein run and gun.
Da ist selbst der zombie modus von black ops besser oder nur gleich.
mal sehn ich werd mir erstmal nen testversion besorgen und entscheiden.Wenn nee demo gibt immer her damit.
Für diesen Monat hatt w4k space marine schon gewonnen , es ist nur noch nee frage des preises, mein ziel 25€ mit versand. das dauert noch was.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2011)

Ich bin überrascht, wieviele Rollenspielelemente das Spiel anscheinend hat. Das, was ich so in den Tests gelesen hab und in Testvideos gesehen hab, wirkte auf mich eigentlich ganz gut. Daher hab ich mir das Spiel auch mal bestellt.


----------



## Svatlas (6. September 2011)

@tommy1977 Ka was du hier bezweckten willst oder nur mal mehr den Oberklugscheisser zu spielen. Wenn was gegen mich hast bitte Ok. Verschone uns mit deinen Belehrungen in Sachen Deutschkenntnisse hier. Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht darüber das du in der 8. Klasse schon Auto fahren konntes. Rechtschreibfehler sind diesesmal wieeder beabsichtig!


----------



## torat45 (6. September 2011)

@tommy1977:
Du schreibst: 





> Aber macht nichts, deswegen wird man trotzdem einen Klasse höher versetzt.


Es heißt aber "eine Klasse höher", ohne "n". Aber macht nichts, wer nicht Konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen hat, der beruft sich halt auf Rechtschreibfehler anderer. Lerne mal weiter für die Schule, damit du irgendwann dein Studium in Deutsch beginnen kannst.
Diese Review ist nichts für dich, sondern für über 18-Jährige.

Zum Thema: Wen die Bewertungen des Spiels interessieren, der sollte mal die Tests bezüglich PS3 oder Xbox360 durchlesen. Durchweg gute Noten oberhalb der 85%.
Das Spiel lässt sich über das deutsche Steam aktivieren - aber wohl leider erst ab Freitag, wer es schon früher in den Händen halten sollte.


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. September 2011)

Vielleicht mal für einen 10er bei Steam. Die nächsten Monate bin ich mit anderen Spielen versorgt, alleine für Skyrim habe ich 3 Monate einkalkuliert


----------



## autumnSkies (6. September 2011)

Ich dachte das wird nur ein platter Splattershooter der an dem Erfolg von L4D anknüpfen will und hatte das Spiel nicht verfolgt. Aber der Test ließt sich recht überraschend. Ne Demo würde ich dennoch gern abwarten.

Die Rollenspielelemente sind schon sehr verlockend! Aber Openworldsysteme in Actionspielen sagen mir nicht immer zu.
Farcry 2 fand ich am Anfang auch sehr gut gemacht, aber das ständige hin und her und immer wieder die gleichen Wachposten ausschalten bis man gleichgültig einfach durchfährt, haben mir sämtlichen Spaß geraubt. Ich hoffe das Dead Island das besser macht. 

Etwas schade finde ich auch die nur 4 Charaktere von denen mir keiner so richtig zusagt. Ein Charaktereditor wäre sehr cool gewesen!


----------



## Goodfella89 (7. September 2011)

Bergischlaender schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Lokalisierung aus? Gibt es deutsche Sprachausgabe?


 
Nein, keine deutsche Sprachausgabe


----------



## kornhill (7. September 2011)

Das "Ab morgen im Handel" im Titel. Bezieht sich das auf den 08.September oder stand das gestern (6.Sep) auch schon dran? (morgen ist so extrem relativ, und ich mache auch immer alles erst morgen....)


----------



## mimc1 (7. September 2011)

Goodfella89 schrieb:


> Nein, keine deutsche Sprachausgabe


 Die At version ?


----------



## Pacman69 (7. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Die At version ?



Ja
Nur deutsche Untertitel


----------



## shooot3r (7. September 2011)

ist der publisher nun techland ode deep silver? und release ist meineswissen am 8 und nicht am 7. , oder irrre ich mich da?


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. September 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> ist der publisher nun techland ode deep silver? und release ist meineswissen am 8 und nicht am 7. , oder irrre ich mich da?


 
Entwickler: Techland
Publisher: Deep Silver
US-Termin: 6. September
Europa-Termin: 8. September


----------



## marzipanmann (8. September 2011)

Habe mir heute einen Code bei cdkeyhouse gekauft. Habe den auch glatt in Steam versucht zu aktivieren, aber leider bekomme ich die Meldung: Das dieser Artikel nicht in meinem Land verfügbar ist. Toll und nu ? oder einfach nur warten bis zum 8 September ? Hatte nie probleme mit den Keys von cdkeyhouse


----------



## Fresh1981 (8. September 2011)

Falsch Europa Release war am 6. da habe ich mir das Spiel bei Gamestop an diesem tag geholt!!!


----------



## Svatlas (8. September 2011)

Habe es heute auch mit der Post bekommen. Steht sie können DI noch nicht installieren da es noch nicht veröffentlich wurde. War nicht heute der Release Termin oder morgen?


----------



## mkay87 (8. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Habe es heute auch mit der Post bekommen. Steht sie können DI noch nicht installieren da es noch nicht veröffentlich wurde. War nicht heute der Release Termin oder morgen?


 
Das Spiel wird gegen 0-1 Uhr freigeschalten, dauert also noch knapp 14 Stunden.


----------



## Svatlas (8. September 2011)

@mkay87 Alles klar Danke


----------



## Metalhawk (8. September 2011)

Fröhlich am Freitag (heute schon am Mittwoch): Keine Wertung, keine Eier


----------



## MjrVenom (9. September 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Habe mir heute einen Code bei cdkeyhouse gekauft. Habe den auch glatt in Steam versucht zu aktivieren, aber leider bekomme ich die Meldung: Das dieser Artikel nicht in meinem Land verfügbar ist. Toll und nu ? oder einfach nur warten bis zum 8 September ? Hatte nie probleme mit den Keys von cdkeyhouse


 


Da dies ein Russischer Key ist, musst du ihn über einen RU Proxy freischalten .


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum ihr erst jetzt zocken könnt spiele seid dem 7.und zwar seid morgens 11 uhr!!!
Jedenfalls ist Dead Island echt gut geworden vor allem ist der Rollenspiel Anteil schön hoch!Auch ansonsten geht es gut von der Hand!!!Endlich mal was neues


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (9. September 2011)

"die Grafikmaschine [...] beherrscht die ganze Bandbreite an technischen Unzulänglichkeiten"
Na und? Atmosphäre geht über Grafik hinaus und wenn ich zu nem heulenden Typen innen Pool steige, der neben dem Zombie kniet den er grade abgestochen hat und der mal seine Ehefrau gewesen ist, sind mir nicht 100%ige Animationen sowas von wurscht... (ich würd mich da wohl auch nicht anmutig und elegant wie ein Turniertänzer bewegen)

Mir gefällt das Spiel, ist nicht so ein fröhliches Arcade-Blutbad wie L4D. Nicht die Spannung und Action steht im Vordergrund, sondern die Tragödie. Grade deshalb verstehe ich aber auch nicht ganz, weshalb Bulletstorm durch die USK gekommen ist und hier hat der Publisher gleich aufgegeben... Man hätte ja auch die A-Version vertreiben und wenns gut läuft ein Sprachpaket per Patch nachliefern können.
Immerhin gehts trotz der Gewaltdarstellung auch von der Spielmechanik her ums Überleben, nicht ums möglichst brutale und perverse Zerhackstückeln.


----------



## NBCTerminator (10. September 2011)

Ja, da gebe ich dir schon auch recht.
Und ich muss sagen, was ich jetzt diese Woche so gelesen habe, beruhigt mich sehr.
Ich war auch (wie wohl die meisten) nach dem Announcement-Cinematic-Trailer Anfang des Jahres mega geflasht und heiß auf das Game, auch wenn mir klar war, dass das Gameplay wohl leider niemals so episch und tragisch werden würde.

Die Vorschauen und Previews in den letzten Monaten ließen dann ja aber leider eine Enttäuschung befürchten.

Die nun erschienenen Tests, welche ja alle den selben positiven Tenor haben, erleichtern mich jedoch wirklich.

Ich werds mir in Kürze bestellen.


----------



## dickdurstig (10. September 2011)

macht einen ehiden spass hätte mir zwar mehr einsatz von schiessprügeln gewünscht, hab aber ja noch en paar stunden vor mir
das treten und hacken und werfen und umfahren macht bock und bei nahkampf aus fp perspektive hab ich mir sorgen gemacht hat sich aber gleich in luft aufgelöst ist gut umgesetzt

zur indizierung es ist sowas von klar dass das speil auf die schwarze gekommen wäre bulletstorm hatte "nur" ein problem mit der punkteverteilung für verschiedene kills 
nach dem spielen von dead island kann ich sagen BLUTBAD!!!!!

naja tragische atmosphäre hällt sich in grenzen wenn halbnackte frauen auf dich zurennen mit gefletschten zähnen und einem aurrgh

desweiteren sehen auch "kinder" aus wie mitte 20 wobei ich vermute dass das gewollt ist ^^


----------



## dickdurstig (10. September 2011)

ps deutsche untertitel sind in der au version aber ösiland ist denen zu klein für ne komplette sprachausgabe weil der deutsche amrkt ja offenkundig zu ist^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. September 2011)

BloodyMcHaggis schrieb:


> Grade deshalb verstehe ich aber auch nicht ganz, weshalb Bulletstorm durch die USK gekommen ist und hier hat der Publisher gleich aufgegeben..



Du vergisst, dass Bulletstorm in der deutschen Version massiv gekürzt war.


----------



## Fresh1981 (11. September 2011)

Wie hat EA denn die USK für Dead Space bekommen ohne Kürzung??


----------



## chbdiablo (11. September 2011)

Keine menschenähnlichen Gegner ist da wohl das Stichwort, zumindest hat die USK das wohl so gesehen und ein dickes Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## Metalhawk (12. September 2011)

Jeder der gerne Rodriguez Filme ala Planet Terror guckt kann hier freudestrahlend zugreifen. Es spielt sich wie ein sehr langer Zombiefilm mit allen Klischees. "Hey lasst uns einen gewaltigen Anti-Zombie-Truck bauen" uvm
Das G35 Headset wird mal wieder nicht richtig unterstützt, aber die Rauscher und Knacker passen trotzdem gut in die Gesamtatmosphäre.
Waffenvielfalt und Splatterfaktor auf jeden Fall 10 von 10.


----------



## Flo66R6 (12. September 2011)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Das G35 Headset wird mal wieder nicht richtig unterstützt, aber die Rauscher und Knacker passen trotzdem gut in die Gesamtatmosphäre.


 
Also ein Freund von mir hat am Anfang im KoOp bald Ohrenkrebs bekommen und geflucht wie sonst was. Ein Blick in's Internet hat dann aber offenbart das Dead Island ein massives Problem mit 5.1 und 7.1 Sound hat. Umstellen auf "Stereo" in der Systemsteuerung behebt das Problem.

Ich habe nun ca. 10 - 12 Stunden gespielt, teilweise im KoOp und teilweise bin ich auch mal ganz entspannt alleine unterwegs gewesen. Mir gefällt das Spiel wirklich gut, allerdings hat es aber leider auch seine Schwächen. Manche Quests wirken schon ein wenig merkwürdig bzw. unglaubwürdig (beispielsweise das mit dem Teddy, als ob die Dame keine anderen Probleme auf einer von Zombies überranten Insel hätte...). Auch der Spawn der Zombies ist teilweise recht haarsträubend. Die poppen wenn es blöd läuft schon einmal genau vor der Nase des Spielers auf. Es gibt sicher auch noch andere Schwächen, die ja auch schon häufiger genannt wurden.

Wichtig ist aber das es mir einen heiden Spaß macht über die Karibik Insel (die teilweise wirklich sehr schön designte Ecken hat) zu stromern, Zombies zu erledigen und mich an den Tonnen Loot zu erfreuen. Allerdings könnte der Schwierigkeitsgrad im KoOp definitiv höher ausfallen. Die einzigen Zombies die man mit ein wenig respekt behandeln muss sind die Schläger (den anderen speziellen Zombies bin ich noch nicht begegnet). Die normalen Zombies werden erst dann bedrohlich wenn man alleine spielt und es mit 4 oder noch mehr gleichzeitig zu tun bekommt.

Ich bereue den Kauf sicher nicht und werde noch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Grüße,
Flo (der sich schon auf's Zocken freut)


----------



## Metalhawk (13. September 2011)

Es gibt sowohl Probleme mit 5.1/7.1 als auch mit USB Headsets. Steam hat da eine Bug-Übersicht im Forum zusammengetragen.
Dead Island Bugs and Glitches - Unofficial thread - Steam Users' Forums dort finden sich auch ein paar Lösungen.


----------



## Ronni312 (14. September 2011)

Würde es in dem Spiel offene Enden und Entscheidungs möglichkeiten geben und evtl. noch eine besser Grafik/Physik wäre das Game allerbest. Ich mag's und hab's durch !


----------



## fatal-illusion (16. September 2011)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Und finde nur ich dass eingeblendete XP-Anzeigen ein totaler Atmosphäre-KILLER ist? Kann man die abschalten?


 
Kann man ja, sowohl die Gesundheitsanzeige der Zombies, wie auch den eigenen Schaden/XP. Was das Survivalfeeling betrifft, nun ja...ich hab L4D 1/2 nie gezockt, mir war das - gesundheitlich bedingt - zu dunkel, als dass ich wirklich mit Spaß hätte zocken können. Bei Dead Island muss ich gestehen, dass ich im 1. Akt auch dachte "Oha, wirkliche Schockmomente etc....gibt es hier wohl gar nicht" Dies wurde sicher durch die helle, freundliche Umgebung verstärkt, auch wenn das ein oder andere Mal irgendwo ein Zombie laut brüllt und plötzlich hinter dir auf dich zurast oder sonst wo her. Alledings muss ich auch sagen, dass das im 2. Akt schon wieder anders aussieht, es regnet, es ist ziemlich bewölkt und vor allem die Soundkulisse überzeugt mich in dem Akt extremst. Ich hatte/hab immer wieder ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich durch die Strassen lauf, da ein Schrei, dort ein Geräusch nach dem Motto: Was war das, WO war das?! Nicht selten bin ich "panisch" herumgewirbelt und hab Ausschau gehalten. Natürlich kommts nicht an ein Dead Space z.B. ran, aber ich für mich fühl mich "wohl" im Banoiparadies


----------



## candymanXXL (20. September 2011)

Irgendwie verstehe ich Euch nicht. Bei jedem Spiel wird gemeckert über dies und das, aber bei diesem Spiel höre ich immer nur GEIL!!!
Was ist an dem Game soooo geil? Die Story ist Einfallslos, die Quests sind einseitig, langweilig und unglaubwürdig. Hol dies und das und bringe es von dort nach da und wieder zurück, echt schwachsinnig und nervig. Wenn man dann etwa die Getränke in den Rettungsturm bringt, weil sie ja so dringend benötigt werden, dann wird man feststellen, das sie 5 Std. später immer noch an der selben Ecke stehen.
Oder rette den Wissenschaftler in seinem Haus. Ok, man rettet ihn und anstatt sich von mir in das Labor eskortieren zu lassen, soll ich ihm dann dies und jenes bringen, das er überlebt. Also das ist für mich echt nicht logisch und motivierend. Von mir aus kann er bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Und bitte wofür hat man den Truck gebraucht? Ich dachte es steigen dann alle ein und man fährt weiter, aber nix. Also wozu? Und wenn man dann das Ende mit einbezieht, fragt man sich sowieso wozu das ganze. Es war im Grunde alles sinnlos.
Die Wegmakierung wäre ja ansich nicht schlecht, jedoch zeigt sie Routen an, die man manchmal nicht gehen kann, weil man von unsichtbarer Hand blockiert wird. Der ReSpawn ist auch unnötig und demotivierend. Wozu lege ich so eine Zombietante, die übrigends anscheinend alle im selben Laden ihren Bikini gekauft haben, gekonnt mit Schnetzeltechnik um, wenn sie beim nächsten mal wieder an der selben Ecke steht. Sie werden nicht weniger und somit kommt der Gedanke auf, wozu mache ich das alles. Die Strassen sind teilweise so eng, das man mit der Karre immer irgendwo hängen bleibt.
Ich habe es dennoch durchgespielt, weil ich immer dachte vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Highlights, aber..........
Das Ende ist ja sowas von .........
Gut, die Stimmung ist zum Teil sehr gelungen und die Grafik war bis auf einige, teils grobe Fehler in Ordnung. 
Der Sound war eigentlich das Beste vom ganzen Spiel. Man bekommt mit der Zeit die Paranoia, weil die Geräuschkulisse sehr gut ist. Wie bei unendlich vielen Spielen hätte man auch hier, ohne grossen Aufwand viel mehr machen können und vor allem wäre dann ein wirklich gutes Spiel daraus geworden. Aber so ist es für mich ein 65% Game.


----------



## Ken-Master (20. September 2011)

Also ich verstehe nicht wie man ein Held hier über das Game so schlecht sprechen kann.
Die Steuerung ist für mich wirklich solide, Grafik ist wirklich auch recht gut. 
Man behält im Hinterkopf das es ein Konsolenport ist.

Viele stören sich z.b. an der Auswahlmöglichkeit der Waffen.. was ich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm finde, das aufklappbare Menü finde ich nicht schlecht.

Bzw was ist so schlimm an manchen Q's ? 
Wenn man ner total durchgeknallten Person die mit ihren Nerven am Ende ist nen Teddy bringt. Warum nicht ? Man ist ja kein Samariter.. man will ja nur selber lebend rauskommen ..und man erhält ja dafür Geld/XP/Baupläne was einem persönlich weiter bringt.

Wenn man hier über Logik denkt.. dann glaube ich nicht, dass hier jeder jedem helfen würde onwohl draußen Zombiehorden rumtingeln. Da ist sich jeder selbst der nächste.

Zum anderen das Auto wird gebraucht um schneller über die Insel zu fahren.. Bzw auch an den Tankstellen das eine oder andere Sach abzuholen. Und um einfach ein paar Zombies unter den Reifen zu Muss zu zerquetschen.

Das Spiel ist bisher was ich in den 15 Stunden gespielt habe interessanter als manch einer von den L4d Reihen. Lieber Dead Island als ein L4D-3..das zweiter war ja schon eines zuviel. Hier wird man mehr an  Dead Rising 2 erinnert wo auch schon im kleinen Rollenspielelemente eingebracht wurden.

Fehler habe ich bisher nur einmal endeckt, dass sich ein Kühlschrank nicht öffnete und ich den Inhalt nur durch die Türe holen konnte, aber ansonsten läuft es einwandfrei.
Keine Abstürze, Soundprobleme... ein wirklich freundliches "Freund Join" System.. keine Ruckler, eine wirklich recht freibegehbare Gegend. und bisher habe ich sonst keine Bugs bei den Q's gefunden.

Und man konnte schon das eine oder andere mal mitm Freund lachen wenn ein Zombie auf ihn zugerannt kommt und der eine schwingt von der Seite die Machete.


----------



## Sylabeth (20. September 2011)

Also ich muss sagen Dead Island ist echt einer der bis jetzt besten Zombietrashgames geworden, die Story ist spannend, Koop macht massig Spass und es kommt fast nie Langeweile auf.Die Grafik ist sehr schick, die Umgebungen sehen sehr toll aus. Die Zombies finde ich sehr gut gelungen und das Gemetzel ist unschlagbar  Die kleinen Rollenspielelemente finde ich klasse gemacht..


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. September 2011)

Bin voll zufrieden mitr dem Game.Hatte lange nicht soviel Spaß.Freue mich schon auf den DLC und mit der Hauptgeschichte bin ich auch noch nach knappen 20 Stunden noch  nicht durch weil ich jede Nebenquest mache und dunkle Flächen jeder Karte erkunde.Dabei kommen immer wieder neue Sachen zum Vorschein.Auch die Zombies reagieren unterschiedlich und werden stärker und schneller.
Ich kann hier so macnhe Kritik nicht verstehen.Ich vermute mal man hat sich nicht die Zeit genommen um tiefer ins Spiel zu tauchen.
Natürlich wäre es langweilig wenn man eine STraße säubert und die wäre für den Rest des Spieles leer und kein einziger Zombie verirrt sich mal dahin.
Die Quest sind alle Storygebunden.Auch die Nebenquest.Es ist nachvollziehbar das man Vorräte holen muß um das überleben schwacher zu sicher.Das diese Vorräte dann nicht stück für Stück verschwinden stört mich dann auch weniger.Man kann den Realismus auch übertreiben.
Und wenn man einigermaßen gut fahren kann, sind die Straßen kein Problem.
Ich spiele das Spiel momentan ganz alleine.Ohne Koop.Beim 2. mal durchspielen werde ich den Koop probieren.
Motivierend ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall.Für mich der Hit 2011!


----------



## fatal-illusion (22. September 2011)

Ich versteh hier beide Seiten, hab momentan alle 4 chars irgendwo im mid 20 Bereich und auch ich für mich hab mehr als nur Spaß an dem Spiel, aber wohl auch, weil ich bei Dead Island mit ganz anderen Erwartungen rein gegangen bin, als bei irgendwelchen Dingern, die schon ein Jahr vor Release JEDEN Tag die News hier füllen. Ich hab mir nicht mehr als ne lustige Zombieschnitzerei erwartet und genau das auch bekommen, im Grunde sogar mehr.

Aber so sehr es auch Spaß macht (vor allem im Co-op), es gibt einiges an Dingen, die genau diesen etwas trüben. Und bei allem Respekt, aber story und spannend? Irgendwas schein ich da verpasst zu haben....genau so wie die Tatsache, dass die Nebenquests storygebunden sein sollen. Halskette besorgen? Champagner für eine merkwürdige Russin, die es vorzieht weiterzufeiern anstatt sich vor den Zombies in Sicherheit zu bringen? Nicht dass MICH das sonderlich stören würde, ich mach auch alle Nebenquests, aber es gibt davon sicher Einige, die nich ganz reinpassen.

Mit den Strassen is das so ne Sache, da hat candy schon teilweise Recht. Geht das in Akt 1 noch recht gut, sieht das in der Stadt mit dem Auto nun ja....etwas anders aus, da hätte wohl sogar Schumi bei der ein oder andren Haarnadel Probleme *hust* Alles in Allem sicher ein tolles, witziges Spiel, wenn man nicht unbedingt eine HdR story und Crysis2 Grafik & Co. erwartet. Aber zu sagen das Spiel wäre DER Knaller....dem könnt ich mich nicht anschliessen, dann eher ähnlich der Überschrift -> Durchgeknallter Zombie-Kampf mit kleinen Spaßbremsen.


----------

